# 3 New Categories Added



## potroastV2 (Aug 22, 2006)

3 new categories have been added to the forum, 
Hydroponics, Indoor Growing, Outdoor Growing.


----------



## Sativa Hybridz (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice, I already posted some grow guides to start the ideas flowin.


----------

